# Anyone got part #s on the AC faceplate bulbs for a Quantum?



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

These little buggers have no # on them and the bulbs are soldered in there. I guess I could try to get a very fine point soldering iron in there but it would be WAY easier to get new bulbs. Anyone know if they can be had at the stealership or at least have a part # on them? Or any leads?
Thanks!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone got part #s on the AC faceplate bulbs for a Quantum? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Pretty please...me no have ETKA.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bulbs do not exist solo.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

You mean the actual glass bulb, not the whole bulb & holder assembly, right?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dang... I know exactly which bulbs your referring to, I think they are sold in a 3-pack (base + bulb) from the Dealer. no idea the part number though








edit.... I'd split them in half and solder in an LED or something, make them "lifetime" replacement


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Glass bulb solo. Gotta buy it as an assembly.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I figured that they would be sold as a unit...I have some of those other dash light bulbs that are physically close to them, but no idea on the differences in wattage. I think I like the LED idea, but I know I'll probably end up buying stealership ones if they're still available. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

The dealer gets like $12 for the holder and another $4 for the bulb. The replacement holder takes the small replaceable bulbs like were used in various VW applications. It's nice to be able to replace just the bulb and not the holder.
In the meantime, you can take your used bulbs and solder them into the holder. I've done it before for VDO dash gauges. It's a cinch, and a whole lot cheaper than $16 per bulb/holder.
Another option: if you can find some Audi 4000s with the dash gauges: those bulb holders are designed so the bulbs can be replaced. But, the wires are soldered to the electrical terminals. Just grind em off and you're good to go.
In the meantime, you can buy new bulbs to solder in, at this link:
http://sd.autohausaz.com/autoh...1%202
Just bend the tabs down and solder them in there.


----------

